# How to shop for new fork, dept store Mongoose bike



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

OK let's try this again.

Here is a fork for $50 http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-3336-spinner-grind-1-forks.aspx and there are dozens of used forks on ebay and craigslist for $20-80

*I'd love to know how to determine what fork will fit my gf's dept store bike. *

_i DON'T need to be told to buy a new bike. That's not the question I am asking. You are wasting keystrokes. _

I'm not trying to be rude here, just looking for actual help learning actual stuff that will actually help me. You will not help me at all by telling me to save more money and buy a better bike.

Thank you, to anyone who has a useful reply. I actually do appreciate it very much and do have a positive attitude


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

is this it? i suggest just taking all your upgraded working components and getting your gf a new bike. maybe a women specific bike. it will feel so much more comfortable on her and the components will stop breaking like they did on this MG.

bring it into the bike shop, they will help you easily determine what fork you need. if you purchase a fork from them, they will help you install it for free. if u buy the fork separate, they will charge you $35-50 to install the fork.

if you're low on cash u just gotta save, its a tough economy. ... or make more of it.


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

I do appreciate the answer, but it doesn't really help. Seems the answer to every question on here is "spend more money" or "go to a bike shop" or a combination of the two. 

Biking isn't a defining lifestyle for me, it's just something I do sometimes for fun so I guess I'll just look around on craigslist or ebay for a random used fork and hope it fits :skep: 

Cheers


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Your going to spend more on a fork than the bike is worth before your done.

What I would do is while your doing the fork, just swap out the frame. If you already replaced most of the major parts, so the only things that are not good on the bike is the frame, fork, and shock. New Hard Tail frames start at about 80 dollars. I think it is the very least that should be done to insure your Girlfriends Safety on that bike when she is riding it.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Find another bike...*

Garage sales and Craig's list are good places to start.

A used replacement fork that won't be significantly better than what's currently on there will run you $50-$150.

You'd be much better off looking for garage sales and spending the fork replacement cost money on a complete bike.


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

That's cool, I guess I was just hoping for a more helpful reply. Like when I get on an automotive forum and ask for help fixing the rough idle on my '92 Tempo the readers seem apt enough to realize there's probably a reason I own a beater, so I get suggestions that match my budget, not "YOU SHOULD GO TO A CAR DEALER AND BUY A NEW CAR" 

Anyway, I do appreciate that you took the time to reply, it just isn't of use to me. I can't spend hundreds of dollars, I'm looking to spend tens of dollars here so I guess I'm just on the wrong forum.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

apanthropy said:


> I do appreciate the answer, but it doesn't really help. Seems the answer to every question on here is "spend more money" or "go to a bike shop" or a combination of the two.
> 
> Biking isn't a defining lifestyle for me, it's just something I do sometimes for fun so I guess I'll just look around on craigslist or ebay for a random used fork and hope it fits :skep:
> 
> Cheers


what kind of answer are you looking for? u want to put a rockshox fork on it? how about a fox? maybe just email mongoose and ask them what fork is compatible with the bike?

specs on the mongoose page dont tell us whether it needs 1 1/8 or 1 (lol) or 1.5 (lol). nor does it tell us the travel length that the frame is designed for. given that the frame probably sucks, i would NOT risk going with a wrong travel fork that will crack the frame. Having some type of metal in your gf's face isn't nice (lol)

going with a random fork, huh? hoping it fits? (lol) take pics and let us know how that turns out


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ridiculous*



apanthropy said:


> That's cool, I guess I was just hoping for a more helpful reply. Like when I get on an automotive forum and ask for help fixing the rough idle on my '92 Tempo the readers seem apt enough to realize there's probably a reason I own a beater, so I get suggestions that match my budget, not "YOU SHOULD GO TO A CAR DEALER AND BUY A NEW CAR"
> 
> Anyway, I do appreciate that you took the time to reply, it just isn't of use to me. I can't spend hundreds of dollars, I'm looking to spend tens of dollars here so I guess I'm just on the wrong forum.


No one is saying buy a new car. But if you went to the auto forum and said, I have a cracked block. I'm looking to fix it for $100, give me some solutions; you wouldn't find the answer you're looking for.

The part is broken. The replacement cost for the broken part is greater than your $20 budget. Even a rebuild of the existing fork will run you more than your budget in parts.

Would you prefer that we lie to you for the sake of your feelings or tell you the truth?


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> what kind of answer are you looking for?
> going with a random fork, huh? hoping it fits? (lol) take pics and let us know how that turns out


Well, I was kinda hoping for something like "you need to measure this part of your frame to figure out what kind of fork you need, here is a link to a guide on how to measure that might be helpful to you, hey keep an eye out for a "brand x model x" they can be found for just a few dollars and might last for years with light use.... "

but in the absence of a useful answer I'll just have to go for a random fork on my own and see how it works out.

Cheers.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

forget the mongoose.....for what you would spend on a fork you can prolly pick up a nice lil' cruiser (since she only rides pavement)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/1552351119.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/1550854446.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/1550154494.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/1549760589.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/1549560077.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/1547936027.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/1547644813.html

just find one that fits


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> No one is saying buy a new car. But if you went to the auto forum and said, I have a cracked block. I'm looking to fix it for $100, give me some solutions; you wouldn't find the answer you're looking for.
> 
> The part is broken. The replacement cost for the broken part is greater than your $20 budget. Even a rebuild of the existing fork will run you more than your budget in parts.
> 
> Would you prefer that we lie to you for the sake of your feelings or tell you the truth?


I never said $20 ?

Here is a fork for $50 http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-3336-spinner-grind-1-forks.aspx and there are dozens of used forks on ebay and craigslist for $20-80

I'd love to know how to determine whether or not it will fit my gf's bike, which is the question I asked in the first place...


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I would not recommend at bike with any suspension at all for the type of riding that you are talking about (mostly pavement), now matter what your budget is.

You could just ride the mongoose as is and enjoy it. Alternatively, you could sell it and add the money to the money you were gonna use to buy a new fork. Then spend $150 to $300 on a road/cruiser type of bike (with no suspension) new or used . I am imagining some thing like this.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good luck with your girlfriend's health...*



apanthropy said:


> Well, I was kinda hoping for something like "you need to measure this part of your frame to figure out what kind of fork you need, here is a link to a guide on how to measure that might be helpful to you, hey keep an eye out for a "brand x model x" they can be found for just a few dollars and might last for years with light use.... "
> 
> but in the absence of a useful answer I'll just have to go for a random fork on my own and see how it works out.
> 
> Cheers.


You need to determine how much travel the existing fork has.
You need to determine what diameter the headtube is.
You need to measure the steerer tube length of the existing fork.
You need to find a fork for $20 that's better than the brand of fork that you haven't provided us for your budget that matches the existing travel and steerer dimensions of the current fork.

It's extremely unlikely that you'll purchase a fork that's better than what you have for $10-$20.

And if you do, you'd still be better off finding another bike at a garage sales vs. spending money on a $20 fork.

I'd love to find a new ZR1 engine for my car for $300. What do you think the likelyhood of that happening is?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Measure the steer tube. It's either 1" or 1 1/8" diameter. Then go to a bike shop and ask how much the cheapest rigid fork they can find is. They may even have some take offs in the basement or something. You'll loose the suspension, but it didn't work anyway. The rigid fork will save you some hassle in maintenance and should be cheap. Make sure to get the headset race switched from the old fork to the new one (provided there isn't some crazy integrated race on that fork, which is possible). 

The reason you aren't getting the answer you want is that the people on this site are accustomed to answering this same question over and over again, and are experienced enough to realize that you can find a much better entire used bike for the same price you will buy a new fork for. Everyone is helping you, but since it's not the answer you want, you ignore them. If you're lucky, you may be able to fix your bike for tens of dollars if you want to put the time into asking nicely for used parts at your local bike shops.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

apanthropy said:


> Well, I was kinda hoping for something like "you need to measure this part of your frame to figure out what kind of fork you need, here is a link to a guide on how to measure that might be helpful to you, hey keep an eye out for a "brand x model x" they can be found for just a few dollars and might last for years with light use.... "
> 
> but in the absence of a useful answer I'll just have to go for a random fork on my own and see how it works out.
> 
> Cheers.


............Fill this out ..............


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

apanthropy said:


> I never said $20 ?
> 
> Here is a fork for $50 http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-3336-spinner-grind-1-forks.aspx and there are dozens of used forks on ebay and craigslist for $20-80
> 
> I'd love to know how to determine whether or not it will fit my gf's bike, which is the question I asked in the first place...


Here you go: http://parktool.com/repair/byregion.asp?catid=12&imageField2.x=7&imageField2.y=5

I'm not familiar with the fork you listed. And I wouldn't buy a fork used without having first hand knowledge of its prior use (or abuse) because it becomes a safety concern.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

Doesn't sound like your girl needs suspension at all. Watch Craigslist and you should be able to find a complete bike from the nineties for less than $100. Any fork worth having will cost more than that.


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Here you go: http://parktool.com/repair/byregion.asp?catid=12&imageField2.x=7&imageField2.y=5
> 
> I'm not familiar with the fork you listed. And I wouldn't buy a fork used without having first hand knowledge of its prior use (or abuse) because it becomes a safety concern.


Hey now THAT is useful!

Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

apanthropy said:


> I never said $20 ?
> 
> Here is a fork for $50 http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-3336-spinner-grind-1-forks.aspx and there are dozens of used forks on ebay and craigslist for $20-80
> 
> I'd love to know how to determine whether or not it will fit my gf's bike, which is the question I asked in the first place...


cool..it even has disk tabs....

but....i doubt if it's an 'upgrade'....i'm guessing it'll operate just as poorly as your current fork....

measure the ID of your *headset* (or OD of your current steerer tube) to find the right size.....[edited per highdelll's observation]

you'll need to remove crown race from current fork....put fork upside down and gently tap with hammer using a flat bladed screw driver....

you'll need a 'star nut' (easy to install with right size socket and hammer taps) and a hacksaw to cut steerer to correct length....don't install star nut too deep and install AFTER you cut steerer tube

then press on crown race using a length of PVC (1.25" ?) and hammer (rubber)...don't forget to lube the bottom part of steerer tube (grease)...
lightly grease steerer tube....slide back up into head tube....stack on spacers....slide on lightly greased stem....last spacer then top cap....

with hex wrench (size 4, 5 or 6) tighten until snug (don't be HE-MAN here).....and loosely tighten stem....

with your hand squeezing front brake turn wheel 90 degrees right....with forefinger and thumb squeeze at top and bottom junction of headset (alternating) while rocking the bike back and forth....you do not want to feel any 'play'..

tighten top cap just enough so there is ZERO play on headset.....then tighten stem to spec.....make sure brake caliper bolts have blu loctite...and that brakes work....boing around a lil' on it.....then check for headset play again....

i'm sure someone will correct me on something.....please see sig below....

my .02


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CHUM said:


> ...measure the ID of your headtube to find the right size.....
> 
> i'm sure someone will correct me on something.....please see sig below....


hey moron, he needs to measure the I.D. of the bearings!!
The 'head tube' I.D. will look more like a 1.5 or something - :madman: :madman: :madman: 
jeesh!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I dont want this to snowball into a WallFlame thread but you all know it is...... I was @ my LBS yesterday and a guy came in with a few hours old Goose (the red one with the SantaCruz/C-dale looking rear Suspension) he picked it up that morning. Well he wandered in saying his crank was loose..... the mechanic was just getting off lunch and looked at it. The square taper was so flared out already it was sad...... The guy said he went back to Wally's and they said he needed to go to a "bikeshop" ..... they didn't even offer to tighten the thing! Needless to say he was going to need a new crankarm. Now it being Square taper you can still get a 10-15$ arm (same quality as the old one) and My LBS didnt stock one...... All they had in stock was a Blackspire $$$$$$$$ and they were not going to sell just one side! BTW it was a 170mm arm so it was kinda like a double whammy!!! 

So the Moral to the story Is..... are you going to put a $150-whatever $ fork on a $85 bike??? Idk? I wouldnt bother! Check the sticker that says "this bike is not made to ride off road" and take it to heart! DONT LET HER GET HURT!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

lulz :lol:

i knew i'd be corrected on something or another 



highdelll said:


> hey moron, he needs to measure the I.D. of the bearings!!
> The 'head tube' I.D. will look more like a 1.5 or something - :madman: :madman: :madman:
> jeesh!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^haha - what a spastic


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Op If you can get me a steerer length i have an older manatou fork at home if it fit's it's your's! just pay to ship it!!! PM me if you are intrested.....


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ^^haha - what a spastic


I hope that wasnt directed @ me  I am only spastic then I have gas!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

highdelll said:


>


YES!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ae111black said:


> I hope that wasnt directed @ me  I am only spastic then I have gas!!:thumbsup:


nope....it was me....i'm widely recognized as a spaztard......


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ae111black said:


> I hope that wasnt directed @ me  I am only spastic then I have gas!!:thumbsup:


nope 
you responded too quick. (meant for CHUM)


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> nope
> you responded too quick. (meant for CHUM)


LOL oh yah Chum Clearly states that in his SIG......


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

apanthropy said:


> I never said $20 ?
> 
> Here is a fork for $50 http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-3336-spinner-grind-1-forks.aspx and there are dozens of used forks on ebay and craigslist for $20-80
> 
> I'd love to know how to determine whether or not it will fit my gf's bike, which is the question I asked in the first place...


pics of the gf? we need to see her dimensions in order to size her correctly for the amount of steerer tube length and travel distance. then i'll be able to get you a fork under $100


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> pics of the gf? we need to see her dimensions in order to size her correctly for the amount of steerer tube length and travel distance. then i'll be able to get you a fork under $100


:thumbsup: That's Funny!
might as well set up a Poll to rate her as hot or not.........


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> pics of the gf? we need to see her dimensions in order to size her correctly for the amount of steerer tube length and travel distance. then i'll be able to get you a fork under $100


hahah OK I'll be a sport & play along 

Here's us together at a tequila festival in Prescott... 


And a couple of her slightly less drunk and with slightly less of my mug in the shot 




Now... what she needs is a good fork! Er... cheap fork. For her cheap bike. Yeah... :thumbsup:


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Op If you can get me a steerer length i have an older manatou fork at home if it fit's it's your's! just pay to ship it!!! PM me if you are intrested.....


Awesome!! I'll PM the length when I get home. thanks!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ae111black said:


> Op If you can get me a steerer length i have an older manatou fork at home if it fit's it's your's! just pay to ship it!!! PM me if you are intrested.....


ummmm...does it have disk tabs?...purty sure the OP has disk brakes.....


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

CHUM said:


> ummmm...does it have disk tabs?...purty sure the OP has disk brakes.....


yep!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

another happy customer and a Wallygoose thread that stayed kinda civil??? I'm disappointed--not much entertainment value here.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> another happy customer and a Wallygoose thread that stayed kinda civil??? I'm disappointed--not much entertainment value here.


I highly take offense to that remark Sucka!!! You want to start somthing here!!! I disapprove of your post! :thumbsup: :nono: :madmax:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

although he did post pics of the gf. :thumbsup:


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

It looks like 8.75" and it's 1-1/8" diameter.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

shes kind of on the heavy side, i'd suggest a pike, with some extra travel, get the U-Turn version thats adjustable. 
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK308A05-Rockshox+Pike+426+Suspension+Forks.aspx

that would make a good upgrade


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> shes kind of on the heavy side, i'd suggest a pike, with some extra travel, get the U-Turn version thats adjustable.
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK308A05-Rockshox+Pike+426+Suspension+Forks.aspx
> 
> that would make a good upgrade


heh, if you have half as much fun riding as you do trolling I bet you're a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

apanthropy said:


> heh, if you have half as much fun riding as you do trolling I bet you're a blast! :thumbsup:


i have MAD fun riding, lol me and my friends rate the bikes and chicks as they pass 1-10


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

you dont say whats wrong with the fork thats on it now ... could you clean and lube it to make it work a little better


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> shes kind of on the heavy side,...


What a tool.
I think your a sad "man" for that comment.
The OP went out on a limb and posted pics of his GF.

Have YOU done that? (if you even have one)

BTW, OP, I think your GF is a hottie.  - nice eyes


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> shes kind of on the heavy side, i'd suggest a pike, with some extra travel, get the U-Turn version thats adjustable.
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK308A05-Rockshox+Pike+426+Suspension+Forks.aspx
> 
> that would make a good upgrade


Nice comment , asshattery like that should be bannable .


----------



## cbwarrior23 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have the Spinner Grind 1, its actually a pretty solid fork, for what its worth


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

yo i was just kiddin,the "joking" started with the post pics of your gf part. you can't expect anything to be serious after that in a thread. 

yea go ahead, and upgrade that fork on the mongoose. if you're going to have a bike shop install it for you anyway, go there and check out what they have to offer you, you may get a good deal!


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> yo i was just kiddin,the "joking" started with the post pics of your gf part. you can't expect anything to be serious after that in a thread.


Don't worry man, I took it light hearted


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

highdelll said:


>


damn.. beat me to it

maybe the 'goose needs something with fatter stanchions??









wait even better idea..
MRD carbon Dorado


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Well your stack height looks good by the pic I'd say your looking @ about 8" and I have about 7 7/8" steerer in the fork. The disk tabs are post mount type that should work fine with that promax disk.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Lambdamaster said:


> ....
> 
> wait even better idea..
> MRD carbon Dorado
> ...]


I was gonna say that too, but do you really think the OP needs to deal with the hassle of an inverted fork?


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Ok... I was one of the early jerks that mentioned buying a new bike. I read your edit, but I want to make one more alternative suggestion.

I put a $30 set of ergon grips on my bike and the difference was pretty dramatic. Even though my bike has a nice fork, it felt almost the like the fork was plusher or longer travel because there was so much less pressure on my hands.

If hand discomfort is what's driving this upgrade you should really consider grips and/or gloves, and/or stem (handlebar height and reach). Since the terrain she rides isn't very bumpy even the best for in the world won't help her hand pain since all the fork does is smooth out bumps.


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

JDM said:


> Ok... I was one of the early jerks that mentioned buying a new bike. I read your edit, but I want to make one more alternative suggestion.
> 
> I put a $30 set of ergon grips on my bike and the difference was pretty dramatic. Even though my bike has a nice fork, it felt almost the like the fork was plusher or longer travel because there was so much less pressure on my hands.
> 
> If hand discomfort is what's driving this upgrade you should really consider grips and/or gloves, and/or stem (handlebar height and reach). Since the terrain she rides isn't very bumpy even the best for in the world won't help her hand pain since all the fork does is smooth out bumps.


heh, i'll probably end up having to get some of those for her too, but the problem with her fork is - as expected from a cheap bike - it's begun to wedge itself into not-exactly-straight positions and get stuck a lot. I disassembled and lubricated it when she first started noticing weirdness, but by then it was too late.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

highdelll said:


> I was gonna say that too, but do you really think the OP needs to deal with the hassle of an inverted fork?


hey, obviously the bike needs as much unwarranted equipment as possible. I assert that the hassle of an upside-down carbon fork is worth it.


----------



## ncblue (Nov 12, 2009)

To the OP, try a local LBS or repair shop. I picked up an old Rock Shox for for a few bucks and it's worlds better then my stock cheaper fork. 

You might find a new take off or a good used fork.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Lambdamaster said:


> hey, obviously the bike needs as much unwarranted equipment as possible. I assert that the hassle of an upside-down carbon fork is worth it.


Yup, again you are the wiser one.
I further submit that the tires should be studded.
3" rock screws.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ncblue said:


> To the OP, try a local LBS or repair shop. I picked up an old Rock Shox for for a few bucks and it's worlds better then my stock cheaper fork.
> 
> You might find a new take off or a good used fork.


The OP has a pay-the-shipping-only deal worked out with another member for what is likely to be a good used fork. All the posts after that are just fluff.


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> The OP has a pay-the-shipping-only deal worked out with another member for what is likely to be a good used fork. All the posts after that are just fluff.


Indeed!! Thanks ae111black for the (probably awesome) fork & generous offer!

The rest of the fluff, hey let's have fun eh?  I don't mind being the butt of walbike jokes  hey this rock screws idea sounds fun, maybe a little slippery on pavement though clicketyclicketyclickety!


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

i still suggest going to the lbs. i just really wanted to see what they'd say when he asks for a new fork for EL MONGOOSE!


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread is epic fun.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't waste any money on this bike


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

I "knew" there was something weird about this thread having soooo many replies... Posting pics of the gf was a smart move, OP.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> shes kind of on the heavy side


Better then the toothpick looking creatures.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

I think your g/f is hot... I'd post pics of my g/f, but she's a cheating b*tch and she left me... but whatever...

If you don't get the fork from the poster above, check this out:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17...ries/Rockshox-Dart-2-Suspension-Fork-2008.htm

Price Point has a brand new Rockshox Dart 2 for $80.

You'll need a pipe cutter to cut the tube or you'll need more spacers, or both... Don't forget you'll also need a star nut installed too.

Hope this helps.

Hardwarz


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

hardwarz said:


> I think your g/f is hot... I'd post pics of my g/f, but she's a cheating b*tch and she left me... but whatever...


She's a cheating b*tch, why not post pictures?


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> She's a cheating b*tch, why not post pictures?


I'm was thinking about that.... but I'm too nice of a guy....

Hardwarz


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Fork Is Shipped!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Fork Is Shipped!


...........nice , good on you . :thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> I'm was thinking about that.... but I'm too nice of a guy....
> 
> Hardwarz


nahh do it!!

and aeblack, what fork did u ship him? i've like a good laugh at a high end fork on a mongoose ;P

even tho he did get a good deal on it.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Pictures that I have aren't work safe! lol.

Hardwarz


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> nahh do it!!
> 
> and aeblack, what fork did u ship him? i've like a good laugh at a high end fork on a mongoose ;P
> 
> .


When it gets here & I install it, I'll see about getting a photo of Joni on the bike w/ the fork :thumbsup: Since it's shipped ground, might take a little bit but that's OK.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

apanthropy said:


> When it gets here & I install it, I'll see about getting a photo of Joni on the bike w/ the fork :thumbsup: Since it's shipped ground, might take a little bit but that's OK.


Make sure she's wearing that black nighty! lol.

Hardwarz


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*this thread =*


----------



## apanthropy (Sep 14, 2009)

aww it's not that bad eh? nobody's angry, there's boobies, the OP (me) got the help he was looking for_ and more_, hell it looks like a slowly throbbing bag of win to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank's for the Cookie! and Eric......thanks for the boobies!


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> Pictures that I have aren't work safe! lol.
> 
> Hardwarz


just post them anyway, theres been bad ones posted before, just tag it with NSFW


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> nahh do it!!
> 
> and aeblack, what fork did u ship him? i've like a good laugh at a high end fork on a mongoose ;P
> 
> even tho he did get a good deal on it.


It was a 02'ish 
manatou magnum off my wife's hardrock......Not too High end. :thumbsup: but an upgrade none the least!


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

highdelll said:


> What a tool.
> I think your a sad "man" for that comment.
> The OP went out on a limb and posted pics of his GF.
> 
> ...


i agree, and she is hot :thumbsup:


----------

